# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Gading Koi Centre - Ginrin Shiro and Shusui Young Nisai Challenge Skill Contest

## Glenardo

*Gading Koi Centre
Ginrin Shiro&Shusui  Cup Young Nisai –  Challenge Skill Contest*


Gading Koi Centre akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini dengan total 34 ekor
17 ekor Early Nisai Ginrin Shiro dari Omosako Koi Farm
17 ekor Early Nisai Shusui dari Yamajyu Koi Farm

TUJUAN KEGIATAN
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


BENTUK KEGIATAN
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


WAKTU KEGIATAN
Kegiatan akan berlangsung sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Maret 2020.


KOI ENTRY
Penyelenggara menyediakan 17 ekor Early Nisai Ginrin Shiro dan 17 ekor Early Nisai Shusui kelahiran 2018 dengan sertifikat breeder


HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.500.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal  Kamis 26 September 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Posisi ikan ada di Gading Koi Centre Kelapa Gading , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
CP : Glen 0816900003


PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 6 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda
2. Gading Koi Centre
3. Perwakilan Koi-s

TATA CARA PENJURIAN
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


HADIAH
HADIAH

Grand Champion 5% dari Total Omset
Best Ginrin Shiro 3 % dari Total Omset 
Reserve Ginrin Shiro  2% dari Total Omset
Best Shusui 3% dari Total Omset 
Reserve Shusui 2% daru Total Omset 

LAIN – LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya
*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Koi  1 - 10_: Show













*Spoiler* for _Koi  11 - 20_: Show







 






*Spoiler* for _Koi  21 - 34_: Show















Vidio Ikan

*Spoiler* for _Video 1 - 5_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 6-10_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 11-15_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 16-20_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 21-25_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 26-30_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _Video 31-34_: Show

----------


## hero

#bid 9=1500

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wewww.... kirain udah ketinggalan ngebid

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 1=1500

----------


## Keshin

#Bid 1=1600
#bid 6=1500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 30=1500
#bid 32=1500

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 9=1600
#bid 21=1500
#bid 24=1500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 1=1700

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid 7=1500

----------


## dedyasdiawan

#bid 9=1700

----------


## Kaibutsu

#bid 15=1500

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 21=1600

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## chemical05

#bid 7=1600

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## pusaka herlambang

#bid 31 = 1500

----------


## wen

#bid 15=1600

----------


## uyung06

#bid 3=1500
#bid 7=1700
#bid 9=1800
#bid 32=1600

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 32=1700

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Glenardo

Aturan Lelang
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal Kamis 3 October 2019 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

----------


## Glenardo

Lelang selesai

----------


## chemical05

Masih bisa bid kah?? Kelupaan

----------


## Glenardo

> Masih bisa bid kah?? Kelupaan



Mohon WA ke Glen 0816900003

----------


## Glenardo

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 2 Maret 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 6 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian untuk Grand Champion akan di nilai overall beauty
JURI:
1. Shinya Umeda
2. Gading Koi Centre
3. Perwakilan Koi-s

----------


## Glenardo

KC ini tidak ada pemenang

Tota hadiah akan di berikan Kois kepada pihak yang membutuhkan

Terima kasih

----------


## Glenardo

Total hadiah sebesar Rp 2.640.000 akan di sumbankan oleh Kois dan Gading Koi pada pihak yang membutuhkan

Terima kasih

----------

